# Well I have bought my last dishcloth



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Man - what a world of difference in a crocheted dishcloth and a Walmart special ! I loathe buying dishcloths because they are so expensive and are such poor quality - and usually fall apart in record time. 

I just started using the ones I made - I made them bigger than the pattern called for because that's how I like them and the difference is night and day !! Why would anyone spending money on store bought ones when they can use homemade ones ? 

Now I kind of regret this nose ring. I'd love to be able to scrub my face with one of these !!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

last 2 or 3 years, at Christmas time, there are ladies who advertise on local FB pages about their dishclothes. I have had enough money to buy quite a few; they last about a year, and then I get more. They sell their skills short, dont charge but a buck or buck and half per dishrag; but, then again, I wouldn't buy it if it was more than that.
If I had patience, and could concentrate longer than a fruit fly, I'd relearn crocheting, and do it myself.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

PP, I have a nose ring as well, and manage, albeit carefully, to use my hand knit cloths on my face. Just be careful!!:teehee:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yikes, that could hurt! Several years ago I made a bunch and used them for bath scrub wash cloths for myself, they worked great and I cannot honestly tell you what happened to them!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

You would probably like tawashi(s), scrubbers, too. Do a search for them. There are some really cute patterns. This is an instance when acrylic yarn works better, or cut some nylon netting into strips and crochet it in with the cotton yarn.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

One of the older Japanese ladies at quilting group makes tawashi for everyone for gifts around the holiday times. She crochets them out of the netting strips and they make great scrubbies. Looks like an easy pattern, mostly just a flat circle. Make the starting ring, then just keep doing triple crochet until you're back to the beginning again.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

My mom knitted me some nice cotton wash cloths - I love them! I just knitted up three cotton dish towels - so much more absorbant than regular dish towels - and prettier too!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel! I've said that if I ever had a business making and selling hand-crocheted/knitted dishcloths I would call it Dishcloth Snob, because that's what you'll be when you try one.

I love, love, LOVE them.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Can you post a picture of them? I don't think I have ever seen a homemade dishcloth.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a nose ring, once. 







Friend of mine and I had to see who was toughest, back in about my junior year.

He popped me in the nose....and it rang for the rest of the day.

I have to admit, scrubbing it with a wash cloth did take a certain degree of finesse for the rest of that week..... 



:whistlin:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I never liked homemade wash cloths until I started knitting my own and realized it was the _yarn _I disliked, not the cloths themselves. 
This bunch was my first several years ago, made as gifts, out of 100% cotton yarn (not that horrible polyester blend...yuck!). 
Since then I've made dozens and dozens more for gifting and myself. I use them in the kitchen and bath and LOVE them. 
My favorite colors now are pure white, faded denim and ecru (or beige). 

View attachment 24581


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Coool...knitted or crocheted, acrylic yarns work surprisingly well for dish clothe and scrubbers. I made a couple for gifts last year.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I received several washcloths from KrisinMI through the annual Handmade Swap and I absolutely LOVE them!!

I loved them so much I am currently making some plus making tawashi to give as gifts this year!

Beth


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Beth, I'm glad to hear that you like the dish cloths 

Right after making some to give as Christmas gifts, I made six for myself to replace dish cloths that were getting holey. Like the OP, I decided I will never buy another dish cloth again! They are just so much nicer than anything I've gotten from the store.

In fact, I have been amassing purple cotton yarn to make dish cloths for my purple loving daughter who will be moving into her very first apartment this summer.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Dishcloths are also good for sampling patterns. If you aren't sure about a pattern or are making one up, a dishcloth is a good size to get a decent sample of the pattern. Then, instead of ripping it out to get the yarn back, you've got a nifty new washcloth. Although, that only works if you're working up patterns in yarn that's good for dishcloths or working up patterns that will work for more than one specific yarn.


----------

